
Web 2.0 is a bubble for 3 reasons - xyzzy
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB116679843912957776-fF7CtrdMDTE4n1h5Ju5pv0HKhgM_20071227.html
======
jwecker
OK everyone, so what is Web 3.0 (or Enterprise 2.0 or whatever)? My bet is on
xulrunner type highly responsive local apps with persistent connections to the
server (which is possible with something like yaws, not really with apache).
Kind of a client-server model where the server is Internet based (though, of
course, no one will dare say the words client-server).

~~~
acgourley
Do you really have to think about the Web in discreet chunks to talk about the
future? Besides if you really want to define "web 2.0" (which always maybes me
shudder) its more about the average person contributing content; it's not
about the technology that enabled it.

